# أصغر وأروع طائرة هليكوبتر لفرد واحد في العالم



## AHMED.FA (5 يناير 2012)

يحلم مخترعها GEN أن يركبها الناس كما يركبون الدراجات النارية
سرعتها تصل إلى 100كم في الساعة 
خزان الوقود يكفي طيران لمدة 60 دقيقة

التحكم بها أسهل من الدراجة البخارية






بها ثلاثة محركات معجزة كل له نظام تعشيق مستقل لمزيد من الأمان وصندوق تروسة الرائع الذي يجعل كل مروحة تدور عكس الأخرى مما مكن من الإستغناء عن الذيل 








ثمنها 19 جنيه أسترليني

- والله لو معايا لأشتريتها حالا -


----------



## AHMED.FA (5 يناير 2012)

لمزيد من المعلومات 
http://en.gen-corp.jp


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (12 يناير 2012)

شيء كهذا ممكن ان يكون مشروع لاي طالب او مجموعة طلاب هندسة
والفضل للتسهيلات وتيسر المواد 
فعندنا كل شيء متوفر ولكن لاضاعة الوقت
العمل لطيف ويبين ما تم اختزاله في الميكانيك والسيطرة


----------



## احمدالفحام (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز كيف استطيع الحصول على هذه الطائره
وكم سعرها بالدولار الامريكي

وشكررراااااااا​


----------



## AHMED.FA (14 يناير 2012)

أنا راسلت الشركة *http://en.gen-corp.jp*
ولكن ثمنها غالي جدا 35 ألف دولار أمريكي


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (14 يناير 2012)

ahmed.fa قال:


> أنا راسلت الشركة *http://en.gen-corp.jp*
> ولكن ثمنها غالي جدا 35 ألف دولار أمريكي





متى يكون لنا باعا مثل هؤلاء لاينقصنا المال ولا العلم ولكن ينقصنا الإرادة وهى مقتولة بنظمنا الحاكمة التى تقتل كل إبداع....
لو حاول ايا منا سيجد من يفرضون انفسهم شركاء ...او تجد من يطالبونك بتصاريح وموافقات امنية وخلافه تجعلك تؤثر الصمت والدعة ...ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله تعالى على حالنا وما وصلنا إليه ...
وبالمناسبة الشركة كما اعلنت على موقعها انها تريد الثمن بالين اليابانى وهو 3500 ين وليس دولارا..
وشكرا على الموضوع الذى آلمنى على حالى شخصيا وعلى أحوال المجتهدين وذوى العقول فى بلادنا العربية الذين يعيشون فيها ............


----------



## AHMED.FA (15 يناير 2012)

eng.mohamedafifi قال:


> متى يكون لنا باعا مثل هؤلاء لاينقصنا المال ولا العلم ولكن ينقصنا الإرادة وهى مقتولة بنظمنا الحاكمة التى تقتل كل إبداع....
> لو حاول ايا منا سيجد من يفرضون انفسهم شركاء ...او تجد من يطالبونك بتصاريح وموافقات امنية وخلافه تجعلك تؤثر الصمت والدعة ...ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله تعالى على حالنا وما وصلنا إليه ...
> وبالمناسبة الشركة كما اعلنت على موقعها انها تريد الثمن بالين اليابانى وهو 3500 ين وليس دولارا..
> وشكرا على الموضوع الذى آلمنى على حالى شخصيا وعلى أحوال المجتهدين وذوى العقول فى بلادنا العربية الذين يعيشون فيها ............


أخي العزيز كما قلت تماما لا ينقصنا أي شئ لنكون مثلهم بل أحسن ولابد من بزوغ الفجر بعد الليل السحيق وإلى أن يبزغ فجرنا من جديد لابد وأن نكون متأهبين لنقتنص تلك الفرصة لابد وأن نكون ملمين بكل مانستطيع بكل العلوم رغم عن أنف الحاكمين ورغما عن أنف أصحاب رؤوس الأموال والذين بلا شك في غير مصلحتهم أن نصنع بأنفسنا وأن نبتكر ونتقدم لأنه ببساطة شديدة تلك الأموال المتكتلة لهم فقط ستوزع على الأمة بأسرها ناهيك عن العزة التي سنكون فيها .
ما بأيدينا الأن هو أن نغير من أنفسنا وندعو الله ونعد أنفسنا جيدا


----------



## dreams1804 (18 فبراير 2012)

*

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور موضوع غاية في الروعه


----------



## النجار2 (27 مارس 2012)

الصبر يا عم احمد بكرة الصينى يبقى بالف جنيه وكلنا هنركب طيران :1:


----------



## mustafatel (30 مارس 2012)

I saw all the report on the discovery channel, the device is more than perfect, but the only problem with it that it can not be used with a windy day, and that was the problem when they filmed the report the weather was windy outside and they couldn't try it in the open space


----------



## AHMED.FA (7 يونيو 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> الصبر يا عم احمد بكرة الصينى يبقى بالف جنيه وكلنا هنركب طيران :1:


المرحلة الجاية بعد التكاتك على طول


----------



## AHMED.FA (7 يونيو 2012)

mustafatel قال:


> I saw all the report on the discovery channel, the device is more than perfect, but the only problem with it that it can not be used with a windy day, and that was the problem when they filmed the report the weather was windy outside and they couldn't try it in the open space


على فكرة مفيهاش أي مشكلة لو كتبت عربي
أسمه ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

روعة جزاك الله خير


----------



## amr habib (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جدا جدا ايه على كدا هنطير ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sylytk (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## خالد السيد علي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

والله شيئ رااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## خالد السيد علي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> الصبر يا عم احمد بكرة الصينى يبقى بالف جنيه وكلنا هنركب طيران :1:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح كلامك


----------



## هادي الصخري (19 أكتوبر 2012)

_*مشكورين موضوع رائع*_:31:


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم لا يوجد شىء اسمه المستحيل الهلكوبتر سهل بنائه لكن اسعوا للعلم هذة رابطه بها خطط بناء هلكوبترات بسيطه تستطع صناعتها فى بيتك ان شاء الله الكتب بتباع وليست مجانا 
Helicopters


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرآ جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع و المميز 
*


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرآ جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع و المميز *


----------



## وقاص حسن (12 نوفمبر 2013)

:31: الحاجه ام الأختراع


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (7 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله كل خير -مهم جدا جدا*

اخي الفاضل هل هناك مخططات للتصنيع متاحة او شركات بديلة او امكانية للتصنيع المحلي...مع مديات اكبر ؟


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------

